# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  اخبار المساء اليوم الجمعة 28-11-2014

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يؤجل انطلاقة اعداده للعاشر من ديسمبر



قرر مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ تأجيل المعسكر الاعدادي للفرقة الحمراء حتى العاشر من ديسمبر المقبل بدلاً عن السادس منه وفضّل المجلس تأجيل المعسكر الخارجي حتى يتمكن من اصطحاب جميع المحترفين الأجانب واللاعبين الوطنيين إلى هذا المعسكر الذي نسّق له الطاقم الفني بقيادة برهان تيه ومحسن سيد وتقرر أن يؤدي من خلاله المريخ عدد من التجارب الاعدادية مع أندية مصرية لها وزنها مثل الزمالك والانتاج الحربي وانبي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
رئيس المريخ يجتمع برهان ومحسن يقنعهما بالاستمرار في الجهاز الفني



عقد السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ اجتماعاً بالثنائي برهان تيه المدير الفني للأحمر ومحسن سيد الدرب العام واقنعهما بالاستمرار في الجهاز الفني في الوقت الذي يرغب في التعاقد طاقم فني أجنبي ليقود المهمة في المرحلة المقبلة ورحّب الثنائي بالقرار وأشاد الوالي بالروح الطيبة التي أبداها برهان تيه ومحسنسيد وامتدح الوالي النجاحات الكبيرة التي حققها الطاقم الوطني الموسم المنصرم مشيراً إلى أن الفوز ببطولة سيكافا انجاز كبير يُحسب لهذا الطاقم الوطني الذي قام بدور كبير في بناء فريق مميز للمريخ من مواهب شابة أشرف على التعاقد معها برهان تيه ومحسن سيد ورحّب برهان تيه بالقرار الذي اتخذه المجلس بالتعاقد مع مدير فني أجنبي وأكد أنه سيضع يده مع زملائه في الجهاز الفني وسيبذل قصارى جهده حتى يمضي المريخ قدماً في مشوار الانتصارات والبطولات ووعد بالتعاون بلا حدود مع الأجنبي القادم لتدريب الفرقة الحمراء ومن جانبه أبدى محسن موافقته على العمل مع الطاقم الفني الذي سيقوده مدير فني أجنبي مشيراً إلى أن التعاقد مع مدرب كبير من شأنه أن يضيف لهم الجديد متوقعاً أن يقدم الأحمر موسماً متميزاً بفضل الاضافات الجديدة التي تمت خلال فترة الانتقالات التكميلية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يتعاقد مع زغبير غداً



صرف مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ النظر نهائياً عن فكرة التعاقد مع المعز محجوب بعد أن وضعه المجلس كخيار إلى جانب ايهاب زغبير واستقر الرأي على تجديد استعارة ايهاب زغبير من الفرسان لعام آخر حيث ستتم هذه الخطوة بصورة رسمية غداً السبت.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
عمر بخيت يقترب من الانضمام لاهلي الخرطوم



اقترب عمر بخيت قائد الهلال السابق من الانضمام لنادي اهلي الخرطوم خلال الساعات المتبقية من التسجيلات الشتوية الجارية حالياً ويتوقع أن ينضم اللاعب للنادي غداً السبت أو بعد غدٍ الأحد اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات وأكد مسئول بنادي الأهلي
أن ناديه أكمل اتفاقه بنجاح مع اللاعب عمر بخيت وسيوقع اللاعب في كشوفات الفرسان رسمياً خلال ساعات.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هيثم مصطفي يسلم خطابا لمجلس الهلال ويطلب العودة للكشوفات



اوردت عددا من الصحف المحلية خبرا عن رغبة اللاعب هيثم مصطفى لكشوفات الهلال حيث اكدت بان اللاعب ارسل خطابا لمجلس الكاردينال يطلب فيه لعودة لكشوفات الهلال و ذلك عبر قطب الهلال ميرغني ادريس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انقسامات في الهلال بسببه ..مجلس الكاردينال يناقش خطاب هيثم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 يعقد مجلس الهلال غدا اجتماعا مهما لمناقشة عددا من الاجندة المدرجة في جدول اعمله بينه خطاب اللاعب هيثم مصطفي الذي شهدت الساعات الماضية خلافا حوله بين مؤيد ومعارض لعودته وهو ما وضع مجلس الهلال في موقف لا يحسد عليه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهلال يشطب خليفة ويصعد معتصم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يقوم مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال خلال الساعات القادمة بتصعيد اللاعب الشاب معتصم في خانة اللاعب خليفة بعد تسوية حقوق الاخير مع النادي ويجدر ذكره بان اللجنة الفنية قد اوصت بتصعيد معتصم وشطب خليفة 
الاسياد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خاص ..مجلس الهلال يحسم امر هيثم مصطفى غدا السبت



حدد مجلس الهلال يوم غدا السبت موعدا لصدور قرار نهائي منه بخصوص عودة هيثم من عدمه وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان اللاعب هيثم مصطفى تقدم بخطاب رسمي لمجلس الهلال يطالب فيه بالعودة لقياده الهلال مرة اخرى واختتام حياته الكرويه بالازرق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاهلي الخرطوم يكمل اتفاقه مع كابتن الهلال



فجر اهلي الخرطوم مفاجاة من العيار الثقيل واكمل اتفاقه بالكامل مع كابتن الهلال السابق عمر بخيت وقالت مصادر عالية الثقة لـ (سودانا فوق) ان اللاعب سوف يوقع فى الساعات القادمه  
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*طه علي البشير يطالب الكاردينال باعادة البرنس



طالب رئيس نادي الهلال الأسبق (الحكيم) طه علي البشير رئيس النادي الحالي أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال بأن يحذو حذو الزعيم الراحل الطيب عبداللـه ويصفح وينحاز للتاريخ وعطاء الابناء ويعيد الكابتن هيثم مصطفى للهلال مرة أخرى وقال الحكيم والذي كان يتحدث لقوون من مقر إقامته بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن أن التاريخ يعيد نفسه الآن بموقف عودة هيثم مصطفى والذي يماثل عودة كابتن الهلال الأسبق عزالدين الدحيش لكشف الفريق مرة أخرى واستدعى الحكيم من ذاكرته ذاك الموقف التاريخي الذي سبق عودة الدحيش وقال ( التاريخ يعيد نفسه الآن ففي حادثة الكابتن عزالدين الدحيش كون الهلال يومها لجنة برئاستي وعضوية الأخوة بمجلس الإدارة المرحوم يس جلي والمرحوم الحاج سليمان والمرحوم الخير مصطفى والكابتن أمين زكي وكلفت اللجنة بدراسة مشروع قرار بعودة الدحيش من عدمه وبالفعل انعقدت وتدارست الأمر من كل جوانبه وقررت أن يعود الدحيش للهلال بعد أن تلقت موافقة مبدئية من زعيم أمة الهلال الراحل الطيب عبداللـه وكلفت رسميا يومها بإنهاء المهمة) واستطرد الحكيم ليضيف ( طلبت من الأخ محمد أحمد البلولة أن يتصل بالكابتن عزالدين الدحيش وأن يحضرا لمنزلي بحي المرغنية ببحري آنذاك وبالفعل حضر البلولة بمعية الدحيش واقتدتهم وذهبنا ثلاثتنا للزعيم ببتري حيث تم هنالك العناق الحار بين الطيب عبداللـه والدحيش أعقبته كلمات محددة لا زلت أذكرها جيدا بدأها الدحيش بقوله (أنا ابن من ابناء الهلال وعاد لأهله) ليرد الزعيم الطيب عبداللـه بحديث أطيب ويقول (بل ابن بار وأسد هصور عاد إلى عرينه) وأضاف الحكيم (سردت هذه الواقعة حتى يهتدي الأخ اشرف الكاردينال رئيس الهلال بنهج زعيم الهلال الراحل الطيب عبداللـه ويسارع بتسجيل اللاعب سيما وأن فترة التسجيلات قد تبقى لها أقل من 72 ساعة لذا فأنا أناشده كزعيم لأمة الهلال بأن يحذو حذو زعيمها الراحل الطيب عبداللـه وأن يستلهم التاريخ مقتديا بأخلاق الكبار ويعيد الابن هيثم مصطفى إلى كنف بيته وأهله وعرينه الهلال منافحا عن راياته وجنديا مقاتلا في صفوفه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صدور كتاب توثيقي للنسخة (19) لدوري سودانى الممتاز



أصدرت إدارة الإعلام بالإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم كتاباً توثيقياً للنسخة التاسعة عشر لدوري سودانى الممتاز بالتعاون مع شركة سودانى للإتصالات الراعي الرسمي لدوري سودانى الممتاز ويقع الكتاب في (64) صفحة من الحجم المتوسط تمت طباعته بمطابع الحياة الجديدة في ألوان زاهية وغلافات مصقولة وتبويب جيد وتصميم متميز تم خلاله توثيق كامل للبطولة المباريات ونجومها والمدربين  وإستطلاع آراء الأندية وقادة الإتحاد وقال الزميل الأستاذ عاطف أحمد السيد مدير الإعلام بالإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم بأن الكتاب جاهز وتمت طباعته في أفضل مطابع البلاد  وسيتم توزيعه خلال الحفل المشترك لشركة سودانى والإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم لتوزيع جوائز سودانى للمتفوقين المحدد له يوم الثلاثاء الموافق الثاني من ديسمبر 2014م بفندق كورنثيا وسيقدم الكتاب للإتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة الممتازة واللاعبين والمدربين وقدامى اللاعبين والأجهزة الإعلامية المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية والرياضيين وكل المهتمين بدوري السودانى الممتاز وأشاد بشركة سودانى ومركز الإتصال المؤسسي بقيادة الدكتور هاشم البدري وإدارة الإعلام بقيادة الأستاذ محمد الأمين مصطفي وإدارة الرعايات بقيادة الأستاذ موسي مصطفي عثمان لتعاونهم الصادق مع إدارة الإعلام بالإتحاد في طباعة وإعداد الكتاب.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سوداني توزع جوائز بطولة 2014 مساء الثلاثاء



أكملت شركة سوداني للإتصالات الراعي الرسمي لدوري سودانى الممتاز كافة الترتيبات قبل إعلانها عن إقامة حفل توزيع جوائز بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز عند الساعة السابعة من مساء الثلاثاء المقبل الموافق للثاني من ديسمبر 2014م وذلك في فندق كورنثيا بالخرطوم (برج الفاتح سابقاً) وتستضف قاعة لبدة بالطابق الأرضي الكرنفال البهيج الذي يشرفه عدد من القيادات الرسيمة والشعبية وكافة ألوان الطيف من الوسط الرياضي بقيادة وزيري الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي والولائي ورئيس اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية ورئيس الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم ورئيس الإتحاد المحلى لكرة القدم الخرطوم.
الدكتور هاشم البدري مدير مركز الإتصال المؤسسي في شركة سوداني قال إن الشركة ظلت دوماً حريصة على دعم الأنشطة الرياضية ومشاركة الرياضين دفع مسيرة كرة القدم والدوري الممتاز على وجه الخصوص مبيناً أن شراكتهم ماتزال مستمرة لدفع الحركة الرياضية بالبلاد.
وفي ذات الصدد شكر الأستاذ محمد الأمين مصطفى مدير الإعلام بسودانى  الجميع على تعاونهم مع الشركة في المرحلة الماضية وقال إن كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بالإخراج الجيد للكرنفال قد إكتملت ووجه الدعوة إلى وسائل الإعلام المقروء والمرئي والمسموع من أجل الحضور وأبان أن هناك الكثير من الإيجابيات في حراكهم الآخير سيتم الإعلان عنه في حينه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأهلي شندي يقطع الطريق على الجميع ويكسب توقيع ميسي جدة حسن متوكل



وقع أمام قنصل السودان في جدة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تواصلت حركة تنقلات وتسجيلات اللاعبين في أيامها الآخيرة وقطع النادي الأهلي شندي الطريق أمام عدد من أندية الممتاز والتأهيلي أليوم الجمعة وكسب توقيع اللاعب الضجة حسن متوكل أبشر من فريق الثغر بجدة في منطقة مكة المكرمة في المملكة العربية السعودية والتي تضم مكة المكرمة وجدة والطائف، وكان توقيع اللاعب في جدة أمس أمام القنصل العام للسودان الأستاذ خالد الترس بتفويض من الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم ولجنة التسجيلات الرئيسية حيث أكمل القنصل إجراءات تسجيله بصفة الهواية.
هذا ويلقب حسن متوكل أبشر في المملكة العربية السعودية بـ(ميسي جدة)، نظراً لامتلاكه مهارات كبيرة جداً ويجيد صناعة اللعب في وسط الميدان وقدم مستويات رفيعة مع فريقه السابق الثغر الذي يرأسه القطب الرياضي الكبير ورئيس الرابطة الرياضية أحمد أبو حواء بحرية وكان من أفضل اللاعبين بدوري الرابطة وكان قريباً من اللعب لمنتخبات الخليج التى سعت لتجنيسه ليلعب لها ضمن منتخبات المراحل السنية وقطعت شوطاً كبيراً في ذلك إلا أن أسرته رفضت هذا المبدأ كما أن عدداً من أندية الممتاز والتأهيلي على رأسها الميرغنى الكسلاوى والرابطة كوستي وحي العرب سوكرتا والعرب حلفا سعوا للتعاقد مع اللاعب إلا أن جدية الأهلي شندى وراعي النادى الأرباب صلاح إدريس حولت مسار اللاعب وقطعت الطريق على هذه الأندية وكسب خدماته.
ويتميز ميسي بإجادة اللعب في وظيفة صانع الألعاب بمهارة عالية وهو صغير السن لايتعدى عمره الـ(17) عام ومن مواليد السعودية وحسب عدد من الخبراء والفنيين والمتابعين لمسيرة اللاعب فإنه سيكون من أفضل اللاعبين في الدوري السودانى الممتاز وسيقتحم التشكيلة الأساسية لنمور دار جعل في الموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الهلال يشطب خليفة ويصعد معتصم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يقوم مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال خلال الساعات القادمة بتصعيد اللاعب الشاب معتصم في خانة اللاعب خليفة بعد تسوية حقوق الاخير مع النادي ويجدر ذكره بان اللجنة الفنية قد اوصت بتصعيد معتصم وشطب خليفة 
الاسياد



كلو منك يا كابو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*منتخب الشباب يوالي التحضيرات استعدادا للبطولة العربية



محمد موسي : اعدادنا يسير بصورة جيدة ومعسكر اسمرا سيفيد الفريق كثيراً

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يوالي منتخبنا الوطني للشباب تحضيراته الجادة والقوية استعدادا لمشاركته في النسخة المققبلة من البطولة العربية المقامة بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة وتنطلق اواخر ديسمبر المقبل ، وظل الفريق حالة تدريبات متواصلة صباحية مسائية خلال الفترة الماضية ، تحت اشراف جهازه الفني بقيادة الخبير احمد بابكر ، وابراهومة ومحمد موسي ، وبمشاركة جميع اللاعبين الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار لمرافقة الفريق الي البطولة العربية ، هذا وسيغادر الفريق الي العاصمة الأريترية أسمرا لاقامة معسكر تحضيري يستعد خلاله شبابنا بالصورة المثلي لتشريف السودان في المحفل العربي الكبير ، وسيخوض الفريق عددا من المباريات خلال معسكر اسمرا ستجهز اللاعبين وستجعلهم في حالة فنية وبدنية جيدة للغاية ، وسيؤدي المنتخب تدريبا في الرابعة من عصر اليوم علي ملعب اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم سيشتمل علي تدريبات اللياقة البدنية وبعض الجوانب التكتيكية التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في البطولة العربية ، واكد الكابتن محمد موسي المدرب العام لمنتخبنا الوطني للشباب ان اعداد الفريق يسير بصورة جيدة ، مشيدا بمعسكر اسمرا واصفا اياه بالمفيد وقال انهم سيجنون ثماره خلال مشاكرتهم في البطولة العربية بالدوحة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عاجل ..الاهلي شندى يضم ميسي



واصل الاهلي شندى تسجيلاته وكسب  أليوم توقيع اللاعب الضجة حسن متوكل أبشر من فريق الثغر بجدة في منطقة مكة المكرمة في المملكة العربية السعودية والتي تضم مكة المكرمة وجدة والطائف، وكان توقيع اللاعب في جدة أمس أمام القنصل العام للسودان الأستاذ خالد الترس بتفويض من الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم ولجنة التسجيلات الرئيسية حيث أكمل القنصل إجراءات تسجيله 
هذا ويلقب حسن متوكل أبشر في السعودية بـ(ميسي جدة)
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور الحبيب منعم على الابداعات المسائية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الارباب يهدى هلال السلاطين محترف الهلال السابق



اهدى الارباب صلاح ادريس لاعب الهلال السابق المالى باري ديمبا الي هلال الفاشر حيث وصل اللاعب الى الخرطوم فجر اليوم للانضمام رسميا الى فريق السلاطين بعد ان تكفل الارباب بكامل قيمة الصفقة
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كوره سودانية
عمر بخيت يقترب من الانضمام لاهلي الخرطوم



اقترب عمر بخيت قائد الهلال السابق من الانضمام لنادي اهلي الخرطوم خلال الساعات المتبقية من التسجيلات الشتوية الجارية حالياً ويتوقع أن ينضم اللاعب للنادي غداً السبت أو بعد غدٍ الأحد اليوم الأخير للتسجيلات وأكد مسئول بنادي الأهلي
أن ناديه أكمل اتفاقه بنجاح مع اللاعب عمر بخيت وسيوقع اللاعب في كشوفات الفرسان رسمياً خلال ساعات.




الزول دا حيوقع فى المريخ بكرة الساعة 3 
*

----------


## asimayis

*مشكوور الاخ عبدالمنعم ..
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكوووووووووووووور ياااااااااااااااغاااالـــــــى جدا  ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم حبيبنا عبد المتعم
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*انشالله يوقع لو عندنا ناس بتفهم كورة عمر بخيت مابفرطوا فيه
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الحبيب عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------

